# My old trusty van Babe the Blue Ox



## Yerbiologicalfather (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2021)

nice, what year chevy express is that? how much was it? where'd you find it?


----------



## Yerbiologicalfather (Aug 2, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> nice, what year chevy express is that? how much was it? where'd you find it?


07 Chevy express AWD, 250K miles, and I paid 5k for her in Portland


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2021)

250k seems kinda high, but express vans are kinda expensive compared to most vans. do you feel like it was worth it? any troubles with it?


----------



## Kjetillund (Aug 7, 2021)

Yerbiologicalfather said:


> View attachment 66049
> 
> View attachment 66050
> 
> ...


Nice! I just started living in my express van. My bed is facing the windshield, but I was thinking of putting it in sideways, I just didn’t think I would have enough room for my body (I’m 6’2”). Do you have enough room sleeping sideways??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 8, 2021)

Kjetillund said:


> Nice! I just started living in my express van. My bed is facing the windshield, but I was thinking of putting it in sideways, I just didn’t think I would have enough room for my body (I’m 6’2”). Do you have enough room sleeping sideways??


I'm 5'11" and can tell you that you most certainly won't be able to fit sideways unless you're laying at an angle.


----------

